# Cute, Non-Human Sounding Puppy Names?



## goldprof

Anyone care to throw out suggestions for some cute female puppy names? We've got a few in mind, and my daughter has final say, but nothing sounds quite right.

Here are our general preferences:

1. Has to be short and simple
2. Can't sound too pretentious (that's my husband's comment)
3. Should be a little fun and not sound like we're adding another human child

So, for example, my daughter likes Sasha, Mia, and Maya and while we like all of these names, they're also names we hear on the playground all the time. We're hoping to go a bit funkier or more unusual. 

Any ideas? :

PS-We've got loads of time. We'll be bringing home a female puppy from Delmarva's recently whelped (and adorable!) "Holiday" litter.

TIA!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts

I met a female Huskie at the dog park named Neka (Nika?). I thought that was a cute simple, unique name.


----------



## Karen519

*Names*

This isn't short, but I've always loved the name Munchkin (from Wizard of Oz), or Chloe, or Hope.


----------



## goldprof

I like Nika. That's cute! I like Zadie, too.


----------



## OutWest

let's see...

Buttercup (perhaps too cute for your DH  but I like it...)
Dora (Spanish for golden...)
Daisy
Natasha
Penuche (pronounced puh-noo-chee, it's a brownish gold fudge my mom used to make)
Sugar pie Honey bunch (oops getting carried away...but Honey might work..)


----------



## luverofpeanuts

I still like Nika best ;-) 

But I remember two others I liked....

Mako
Juno


----------



## MikaTallulah

What about the name Cozy? 

Hope, Angel, Joy, Holly Star, Eve, Candy, Peace- Holiday names

Lacy, Athena, Venus, Eleckra, Mika, Lulu, Gilda, Glinda, Marigold


----------



## Megora

OutWest said:


> Penuche (pronounced puh-noo-chee, it's a brownish gold fudge my mom used to make)


Hemmm... I know of a golden who was named that. They called her Nuche (Noo-cheee). 

I'm horrible about non-human names. Our cats are named non-human names. Our dogs are named people names. Guess that tells you how we see them. 

Ohk... I guess I was semi thinking yesterday that I'd love to name the next dog Happy.  

Names I love for girls....

Chloe
Glory 
Saffie
Queenie
Mimi 
Ava
Siri
...


----------



## cubbysan

If it is the "Holiday" litter - are you thinking something to do with the holidays?

Jingle, Tinsel, Bubbly or Bubbles, Cupid


----------



## cubbysan

Karen519 said:


> This isn't short, but I've always loved the name Munchkin (from Wizard of Oz), or Chloe, or Hope.


I call all my dogs Munchkin.


----------



## MidasMom

How bout: Sequin, Sparkle, or Glitter. You could work that into an AKC name too, like Delmarva's All that Glitters IS Gold, call name Glitter or Sparkle would work too.


----------



## bioteach

If she is light tan and soft consider: Doeskin


----------



## Ljilly28

Banyan
Tulip
Raleigh
Summer
Willow
Cypress
Winter
Summit
Sedona
Sushi
Chablis
Tango


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I just heard of a puppy named Bling (kfayard mentioned her) and I thought that was cute.


----------



## Boscorelli

I am useless in thinking of names. But this thread reminded me that my younghest daughter (3 years old at the time) insisted we would call our golden puppy Glitter Star.
We named him Bosco but she called him Glitter Star for the first few months. 
The rest of the family has about 10 nicknames for him from Billy Billy Bang Bang to Schmutz for when he is all muddy which is more or less every day  He listens to all of them!


----------



## Pemphredo

Sophie <-girly and kinda human (sorry it was the first name to come to mind)
Gordita (Gordi)
Tibby
Gibby


----------



## Laurie Falter

Clover 
Cricket
Niblet


----------



## Pemphredo

Ljilly28 said:


> Banyan
> Tulip
> Raleigh
> Summer
> Willow
> Cypress
> Winter
> Summit
> Sedona
> Sushi
> Chablis
> Tango


LOL 3 of those names I have used for pets...
I had a cat named Willow a long time ago
I have a cat named Sedona
I have a dog named Chablis

GREAT name choices I might add LOL


----------



## MarieP

I have a few...

Luna
Rainy
Raisin
Tallie
Nike
Astrid
Brie
Jade
Jazz
JuneBug
Violet
Honey
Dolce
Dixie
Chili
Salem


----------



## goldprof

Thanks for all of these great suggestions! So far I really like Saffie, Nika, Lulu, Willow, and Juno. My daughter mentioned Lulu a while back and we forget about that one.

Names are so much fun to muse over but choosing one is hard for some reason. I went through the same thing with each of my human babies!

Oh, my husband just told me over lunch that he likes the name Ruby. It was his grandmother's name. I think that's sweet and just imagine the cool bling we could get her to go with her call name. 

As far as an AKC name, I figured we'd base that on whatever call name we choose.


----------



## goldprof

These are great, too! I like Luna and Tallie and Astrid the best.



mlopez said:


> I have a few...
> 
> Luna
> Rainy
> Raisin
> Tallie
> Nike
> Astrid
> Brie
> Jade
> Jazz
> JuneBug
> Violet
> Honey
> Dolce
> Dixie
> Chili
> Salem


P.S. Mlopez, *"Riot" aka Topbrass Disturbin' the Peace* is just the coolest name ever!! I wish I could come up with a name like this for our (female) dog!!


----------



## Mosby's Mom

Aw, I like Sasha! I've also always liked names like Belle or Bella for female dogs. Someone else suggested Juno, and I'd never thought of that but I like it!


----------



## MarieP

goldprof said:


> These are great, too! I like Luna and Tallie and Astrid the best.
> 
> P.S. Mlopez, *"Riot" aka Topbrass Disturbin' the Peace* is just the coolest name ever!! I wish I could come up with a name like this for our (female) dog!!



Thank you! It took us FOREVER to decide on a call name. The registered name was a little easier. I liked a lot of names, but my husband was much pickier. Thankfully, the pup definitely fit the name once he came home. It might be a good idea to pick the top ones and then decide which on really fits once she is bouncing around the house.

Luna is our pick for a female (in the far future), with an AKC name something like "To the moon and back."

Good luck!


----------



## goldprof

I really like Sasha, too, but found that hubby was not so keen. It's always like this when we're kicking around names, though. He doesn't usually make many suggestions but knows what he _doesn't _ like. 

I think it's a good idea to have a few top names in mind and then see what she looks/acts like once we get her. And to let my daughter help make the final decision. That would make her feel very grown up.


----------



## Rainheart

I'll send you my list of female names via pm since it is a bit long


----------



## mrmooseman

ive always liked lilly


----------



## goldprof

> ive always liked lilly


That's the name of my good friend's dog and we'll probably be getting the dogs together so not the ideal choice. But thanks for the suggestion.

*Looking forward to your ideas, Rainheart!


----------



## spruce

MidasMom said:


> How bout: Sequin, Sparkle, or Glitter. You could work that into an AKC name too, like Delmarva's All that Glitters IS Gold, call name Glitter or Sparkle would work too.


 
like this! 

Lulu & Ruby are both great. I have met a few goldens named Ruby, but your DHs reason for suggesting it is so special. Just yesterday I met a golden named Lulu.

Jolly came to mind as a holiday name.

it's hard to know what AREN'T human names anymore


----------



## carolc1130

*name ideas*

We are picking up our golden girl on Saturday and still havent picked a name for her. I joke with my husband that we named four human babies with less conflict!

I am loving some of these suggestions! Keep them coming.

Carol


----------



## Dallas Gold

Zoom
Ziggie (2 syllable)
Zappo (2 syllable)
Skype
Pickles
Barkley


----------



## goldprof

carolc1130 said:


> We are picking up our golden girl on Saturday and still havent picked a name for her. I joke with my husband that we named four human babies with less conflict!
> 
> I am loving some of these suggestions! Keep them coming.
> 
> Carol


Good luck, Carol. You must be very excited. Choosing a puppy name is, in a way, more fun than picking a baby name. There's less pressure when it's not a human who will have to apply for jobs and be taken seriously, etc.; but when you try to be more creative with dog names, the possibilities can seem endless! :bowl:


----------



## goldprof

> Zoom
> Ziggie (2 syllable)
> Zappo (2 syllable)
> Skype
> Pickles
> Barkley


Thanks for these fun names, btw. My daughter thought Pickles was too funny!


----------



## booklady

I have always loved the name of a friend's heart dog - "Whimsy"


----------



## MissKitty

oh I am getting so excited for u  okay i didn't read the thread but I love: Piper, Scout, Charlie, Stella ... will add more!


----------



## silental

MikaTallulah said:


> What about the name Cozy?
> 
> Hope, Angel, Joy, Holly Star, Eve, Candy, Peace- Holiday names
> 
> Lacy, Athena, Venus, Eleckra, Mika, Lulu, Gilda, Glinda, Marigold


I LOVE "Gilda". Reminds me of Gilda Radner. I think old fashoned human names are good on dogs.  Names like Alice...or Rhoda.


----------



## lgnutah

Are you choosing a boy name in case there are no females?


----------



## jluke

*Loved This, but...*

When Maisie came to our family in September, I wanted to name her Jolly -- I thought it was such a fitting name for a Golden. But, my husband and daughter wouldn't go for it. I still love it. 

Anyway, that sent me to the Internet where I did a search of Scottish girl's names since the breed originated in Scotland. I found lots of great options that are unusual (and I'd say unpretentious) -- Brae is one I remember. Happy hunting! And very happy new pup!


----------



## Deber

Nece - From an old Gaelic myth of lost love -pronounced Nee-cee
Azia (A-Za)
Pippi
Lexie
Carley Cay

Love the "old" names - here are some off the top of my head

Ruby
Lois
Rae
Shirley
Penny
Gabby
Imma
Flo
Claire
Sandy

But I call all my dogs "Pumkin" and they answer


----------



## goldprof

Thank you, everyone. I like all of these name suggestions. The older names are lovely. And Whimsy is so cute. I'll have to write all of these down. 

Oh, and we don't need a plan B male name because we know there are enough females. Although having to choose between female/male was really hard, so even if we ended up with a male at the last minute, we'd be perfectly fine with that scenario. (Boy names we like, in case anyone is hunting for boy names: Kepler, Leo, Jasper, Pip, Felix)


----------



## goldprof

MissKitty said:


> oh I am getting so excited for u  okay i didn't read the thread but I love: Piper, Scout, Charlie, Stella ... will add more!


MissKitty, how is your new puppy doing? :wave:


----------



## MissKitty

goldprof said:


> MissKitty, how is your new puppy doing? :wave:


:wave::wave: great I will start a thread, i was busy being a new puppy momma the last coulple of days


----------



## solinvictus

Cameo
Bliss
Felicity
Merry
Blaze
Jewel
Trinket
Fae
Pixie
Dazzle
Pizzazz
Spright
Zest
Zap


----------



## mylissyk

Pixie

I like that name.


----------



## Megora

goldprof said:


> Thank you, everyone. I like all of these name suggestions. The older names are lovely. And Whimsy is so cute. I'll have to write all of these down.
> 
> Oh, and we don't need a plan B male name because we know there are enough females. Although having to choose between female/male was really hard, so even if we ended up with a male at the last minute, we'd be perfectly fine with that scenario. (Boy names we like, in case anyone is hunting for boy names: Kepler, Leo, Jasper, *Pip*, Felix)


^^^ Looking at your list of boy names, you reminded me of something my mom and I were mumbling about. We love the name Pippa for girls.


----------



## goldprof

I really like Pippa too (so cute!)...but then I remembered Pippa Middleton is all the rage right now. She's everywhere. The poor puppy would be associated with her rather than with Dickens, which is a shame.

Our current top female names are:

Rue
Whimsy (or Whimzy)
Ruby
Sorrel
Luna
Tinkerbell (aka Tink II) (her mom is "Ima Little Tinker" _ or Tink_ and my daughter really loves the name Tinkerbell)

But since we've a while to wait, I bet this list will keep changing.


----------



## Florabora22

I was totally thinking Tink! I like that name.

Another name that might be more appropriate for a scruffy dog is Titch. It's from a James Herriot story, there was a little dog with a limp named Titch, I loved that story.  But Tink is my favorite from your list.


----------



## perdie

Tink is a great name and my fave so far from all that have been posted My boy has a 'human' name -Jamie (or James Woof or Mr Woof, he answers to all of those&for some strange reason he answers to the name David?!)Anyway when we decided on a dog we decided on the name Max or Simba but when we finally brought him home he just didnt look like a Max or a Simba. So it was Jamie


----------



## goldprof

> My boy has a 'human' name -Jamie (or James Woof or Mr Woof, he answers to all of those&for some strange reason he answers to the name David?!)


Ha, that is so funny. Who is this David character. . .? I think Jamie is very cute. That's really my problem with names: I like so many of them!

Glad there are some votes for Tink II. That is my daughter's favorite name by far. That and Rue. She also loves Rue. We could have these be our top two until we see what she's like down the line. One fun thing is that Tink could be short for several different things: Tinker Bell, Tinkerer, Tinky, Stinker.

I do like the sound of Delmarva's Holiday Tinker Bell. Not quite as edgy as I had hoped but definitely cute. (We do have our 4 yr-old daughter's tastes to consider!)


----------



## goldprof

Oh, and I just remembered that for the longest time my daughter didn't understand the name Tinker Bell (when reading Peter Pan) and would ask me questions about "that little Stinker Bell." 
Anyone ever heard of a Holiday Stinker Bell?


----------



## Golden Lady

I like the names Rumor or Willow.


----------



## goldprof

Thought of another funny one: _Frenzy_ aka Delmarva's Holiday Frenzy!

Clearly I am being a naughty puppy-obsessed procrastinator ...


----------



## ozzy'smom

I really like Tink!


----------



## mudEpawz

i really like the name cork! Its such a fun but cute name. "HEEEEERE CORKY!"


----------



## mudEpawz

have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## goldprof

We're 99.9% sure we'll be naming our puppy _Delmarva's Holiday Tinker Bell_ and her call name, depending on what she's like, will be Tink, Bell, or, on some occasions, Stinker! 

But I think my daughter will probably call her Tinker Bell.  

This litter is just adorable and all of the puppies are beautiful. I feel very fortunate to be bringing home a Delmarva pup in early February and look forward to posting pics of her down the line.


----------

